

Search Startup Bans Content Farms, But is That What People Really Want? - coderdude
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/are_these_the_top_20_content_farms_on_the_web.php

======
zizee
It would be great to be able to use my Google account to flag sites that I
want excluded from search results. Don't want to see eHow? Click. Don't want
SO clones? Click.

Google could then use this data to help identify sites that "spam", much like
how their gmail spam filter works. I'd be happy to have google guess what
sites I don't want to see based on people with similar "spam flag
fingerprints".

They could even show me a list of the sites considered spam and I could check
the blacklist for false hits.

Perhaps Blekko or DDG offer such functions? If so, do tell!

